
Ansible vs. Chef - griffindy
http://tjheeta.github.io/2015/04/15/ansible-vs-chef/
======
poelzi
i have to use chef at work. never ever again, this is just pain in the a __,
constantly. Never got so annoyed from any software ever.

my favorites:

for large deployments: saltstack small deployments: ansible or saltstack

